# goed en wel



## Syzygy

Hallo allemaal,
betekent "_goed en wel_" in de volgende zin zoveel als _heelhuids_?


> Jullie hebben toch niet gevochten, hè? Dadelijk zitten jullie al in de nesten voordat we goed en wel op school zijn.'


Bedankt!


----------



## luitzen

Nee, _goed en wel_ is een tautologie. _goed_ en _wel_ betekenen allebeide hetzelfde. _goed en wel_ is een uitdrukkig die over het algemeen gebruikt wordt om aan te geven dat iets wel goed is, maar dat men er iets op in brengen heeft. Bijvoorbeeld: Dat is allemaal goed en wel, maar ik heb net een nieuwe telefoon gekocht.

De combinatie _voordat [onderwerp] goed en wel [werkwoordelijk gezegde]_ is iets lastiger uit te leggen, maar het wordt gebruikt om een nieuwe situatie uit te drukken die nog niet volledig gestabiliseerd is. Als je net het schoolplein op komt lopen, ben je nog niet goed en wel op school aangekomen, maar als je in het klaslokaal zit, de les begonnen is en moeder is weer thuis, dan ben je goed en wel op school aangekomen.


----------



## bibibiben

Syzygy said:


> Hallo allemaal,
> betekent "_goed en wel_" in de volgende zin zoveel als _heelhuids_?
> 
> Bedankt!



Oorspronkelijk heeft _goed en wel_ de betekenis van _gezond_ of _heelhuids _(bijvoorbeeld in:_ goed en wel aankomen_)_, _maar _goed en wel_ wordt voornamelijk figuurlijk gebruikt.  

Vaak heeft _goed en wel_ de betekenis van _nog maar net_ en kan het met het Duitse _kaum_ vertaald worden:

Hij stond _goed en wel_ buiten of het huis stortte in.* = _Nog maar net_ stond hij buiten of het huis stortte in. = _Nauwelijks_ stond hij buiten of het huis stortte in. → Kaum war er draußen, da krachte das Haus zusammen.

Echter, in een bijzin ingeleid door _voordat _of _nadat _past _nog maar net _niet goed meer:

Dadelijk zitten jullie al in de nesten voordat jullie goed en wel op school zijn. = ? Dadelijk zitten jullie al in de nesten voordat jullie nog maar net op school zijn.

Dan toch liever:

Dadelijk zitten jullie al in de nesten voordat jullie goed en wel op school zijn. =  Dadelijk zitten jullie al in de nesten _nog_ voordat jullie op school zijn.

Waarschijnlijk kun je in dit soort gevallen _goed en wel_ in het Duits onvertaald laten of de bijzin niet met _ehe_, maar met _noch ehe_ laten beginnen.

*Een variant zonder gebruikmaking van de wellicht wat vreemd aandoende balansschikking: Hij stond goed en wel buiten toen het huis instortte.


----------



## YellowOnline

Ik kom in het Duits geregeld "schön und gut" tegen wat m.i. identiek dezelfde betekenis heeft. Even snel gegoogled en Wikipedia zegt:



> schön und gut (Gesamtbedeutung „soweit in Ordnung“)



Duden zegt wel:



> schön und gut (umgangssprachlich; zwar in Ordnung)



Terzijde: dit zou geen tautologie zijn maar een hendiadys: "een stijlfiguur waarbij een begrip wordt aangeduid door twee zelfstandige naamwoorden aan elkaar te koppelen door "en", in plaats van de gebruikelijkere samenstelling bijvoeglijk plus zelfstandig naamwoord." Toegegeven: ik had er nog niet van gehoord.


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> Ik kom in het Duits geregeld "schön und gut" tegen wat m.i. identiek dezelfde betekenis heeft.



_Schön und gut _is geen vertaling van _goed en wel_ in de betekenis van _nog maar net_ (waar het in deze draad om gaat), maar van _goed en wel_ in een uitdrukking als _alles goed en wel, maar... _(_alles schön und gut, aber..._).


----------



## luitzen

Ik lees dit op Wikipedia over een hendiadys: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hendiadys
Sinds er in _goed en wel_ geen sprake is van een zelfstandig naamwoord lijkt me hier geen sprake van hendiadys. In een hendiadys hoeft ook geen sprake te zijn van woorden die hetzelfde te betekenen (dat is juist niet het geval). Omdat de woorden hetzelfde zeggen en in een conjunctie aan elkaar verbonden zijn, gaat het hier om een tautologie en niet een pleonasme.

Dat, of ik heb er helemaal niks van begrepen.


----------



## bibibiben

luitzen said:


> Ik lees dit op Wikipedia over een hendiadys: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hendiadys
> Sinds er in _goed en wel_ geen sprake is van een zelfstandig naamwoord lijkt me hier geen sprake van hendiadys. In een hendiadys hoeft ook geen sprake te zijn van woorden die hetzelfde te betekenen (dat is juist niet het geval). Omdat de woorden hetzelfde zeggen en in een conjunctie aan elkaar verbonden zijn, gaat het hier om een tautologie en niet een pleonasme.
> 
> Dat, of ik heb er helemaal niks van begrepen.



Inderdaad, _goed en wel_ is een tautologie. Citaat geplukt van http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/664/pleonasme_tautologie:

"Een tautologie noemt het begrip of denkbeeld tweemaal of meerdere malen; voorbeelden: _enkel en alleen, blij en verheugd, pais en vree. _Een tautologie bestaat meestal uit twee of meer woorden van dezelfde woordsoort, dikwijls twee bijvoeglijke of twee zelfstandige naamwoorden."

_Goed en wel_ past perfect in deze definitie.


----------



## Syzygy

Dank jullie wel, en voor wie het interesseert: "_Schön und gut_" gebruik je in het Duits inderdaad voor toegevende zinnen zoals "_Dat is alles goed en wel, maar ..._", maar niet voor "_goed en wel_" met de betekenis in de originele post, daar denk ik nu dat je het misschien met _richtig_ zou kunnen vertalen, bv. "_voordat het goed en wel is begonnen_" = "_bevor es richtig angefangen hat_".


----------



## luitzen

Klinkt wel logisch. Voordat het écht begonnen is.


----------

